
Fighting global warming offers growth and development opportunities - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/03/12/fighting.global.warming.offers.growth.and.development.opportunities
======
CWuestefeld
These folks seem not to have taken Economics 101.

If there's money to be made here, if there is such growth potential, then why
aren't greedy capitalists jumping on the opportunity?

If it takes government coercion to get industry to respond, then what is it
that industry believes today will yield greater returns? And on what basis
should we believe that the incentives from government really will be
beneficial, based on past experience and what we know about public choice
economics?

